# What is this weed?



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a pic of a week that springs up in the early spring every year. It seems to grow mostly along shady edges-what is it? TTT


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Have you seen flowers? What do they look like?


----------

